# Will 9750/7500 watt generator overload/overheat 30A inlet?



## whynotme (Nov 23, 2020)

I've decided to upgrade my generator to a new 9750/7500 Champion duel fuel model. I have a 30A interlock installed. Will the generator overheat/overload the 30A breaker? I'm understanding the max wattage that a 30A can handle to be 7200 which is 240 x 30. In this situation, what would cause the 30A breaker to trip? I know the generator isn't always putting out full power, so at 50% load I'm running 3600 watts, well within the 30A max load, but I'm nervous that starting watts for my well pump and gas furnace will overload the 7200w max of the 30A.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

No, that generator would be a perfect match for a 30Amp inlet/breaker. It's not how much the generator CAN produce, it's how much your house tries to draw. If you try to draw too much, it will just pop the breaker. My whole house minus Range/Dryer/second water heater is less than 30 Amps. It really comes down to what your pump draws. Is it 120V or 240V? What size breaker is on it? Do you have the Maker/Model info?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Most well pumps do fine on 5000 watt generators. 7000w should be plenty to run the well, furnace, fridges & misc items.

If you have an electric water heater or range you’ll want to pay attention to your load management.


----------



## whynotme (Nov 23, 2020)

drmerdp said:


> Most well pumps do fine on 5000 watt generators. 7000w should be plenty to run the well, furnace, fridges & misc items.
> 
> If you have an electric water heater or range you’ll want to pay attention to your load management.


Everything is propane. Stove, water heater, furnace. And if I can find the right person who knows what I'm talking about, my generator will soon have a propane line to it.


----------



## Bluwolf (Nov 8, 2020)

What model is the Champion generator? Just curious because I've got one about the same size and love it. That is the only thing missing from my setup, a propane line to a bigger tank.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

whynotme said:


> I've decided to upgrade my generator to a new 9750/7500 Champion duel fuel model. I have a 30A interlock installed. Will the generator overheat/overload the 30A breaker? I'm understanding the max wattage that a 30A can handle to be 7200 which is 240 x 30. In this situation, what would cause the 30A breaker to trip? I know the generator isn't always putting out full power, so at 50% load I'm running 3600 watts, well within the 30A max load, but I'm nervous that starting watts for my well pump and gas furnace will overload the 7200w max of the 30A.


well placing an over load uneven or un balanced load on the breaker would cause a trip eg 45 amps on L1 and 13 amps on L2

meters are a good idea... as well as doing a balance of the breaker box for when on gen set.
click here for the gen connections page
on that page you can see what I did on my panel.
meters for grid power L2 and L2 and another meter for the gen input.
indicators for grid power and indicator for gen power.
surge protection, and proper manual interlock.

best advice? "always watch your load when on gen set..
plan your power."

and when you can.... run 50% lower load than rated load for your connections.
or run 50% higher on the numbers for the connectors and cords.
I prefer 6-4 gauge and 50 amp connections for gens that are over 5000 watts...
yea it is over kill. but it runs cold even in super hot iowa summer weather.
time to get out your thermal image camera adapter for your smart phone!
click here for the test tools page with thermo cams
sure the charts say you are ok for the current..
but at what temps?
think sun on the cord, sun on the gen..
i bet the ambient temps would be over 100 deg f just to start..
then add in the sun. you can be 135 deg f with out any loads connected.

they have this issue with rv units baking in the hot sun...
close system with 2 roof ac units on and mom wants to microwave some thing...
a good 50 amp cord and plug will only stand so much heat.

same on your 15p plug on your window ac unit!
inspect those for over heated ends.
in the real world they needed a 30 amp twist lock to carry the heat..

do what you can to over build the system.
cool connections and cords is a good thing!


----------



## whynotme (Nov 23, 2020)

Bluwolf said:


> What model is the Champion generator? Just curious because I've got one about the same size and love it. That is the only thing missing from my setup, a propane line to a bigger tank.


I bought model 100296. It's a 9375/7500 dual fuel model. Haven't set it up yet, as I'm waiting to see what I can get for my old one, a Generac GP5000.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

As I posted in your other thread: Per Champion: *The generator requires ½ PSI with a flow rate of 152,000 BTU/hr. The connection on the front panel is a male 3/8" SAE flare fitting using 5/8” 18 UNF threads. If you provide this info along with the info for your propane tank to the local propane supplier, they should be able to get you a proper hose kit to attach the generator to your larger tank.*


----------



## PLX (Nov 22, 2020)

That generator should power whatever you need. I've got a Coleman Powermate 5000 watt 20Amp, connected to a transfer switch that powers my 220 well pump, sump, freezer, refrigerator & a few small circuits. No problems whatsoever.


----------



## Bluwolf (Nov 8, 2020)

whynotme said:


> I bought model 100296. It's a 9375/7500 dual fuel model. Haven't set it up yet, as I'm waiting to see what I can get for my old one, a Generac GP5000.


That's the same model I have. Got it from Tractor Supply. And I have same rest of the set up as you, 30A breaker and an interlock. I've only used a couple times for outages but it worked great. I don't have access to a big propane tank like you. But I built a shed for it and have it hooked to two 40 lb tanks with an RV automatic switch over. I've also got extra tanks.

I'm sure you're going to love it.


----------

